# Aircraft Engine Historical Society



## Jerry (Oct 15, 2008)

Found this site when doing a search for information on R755 operating manuals. Some good information on there.


Aircraft Engine Historical Society



Some of the articles they have.

- HYDRAULIC LOCK ON ROUND ENGINES
- DECELERATING APPROACH
- RECIPROCATING LOAD (MP Vs RPM)
- MIXTURE MISCUES &amp; MIX UPS
- FEATHER BUTTONS &amp; PROPELLERS
- GAUGE INDICATIONS ON A FAILED ENGINE
- PRE-IGNITION / DETONATION
- FIELD BAROMETRIC POWER CHECK
- HYDRAULIC LOCK - - - REVISITED
- PRE-OILING WITH THE FEATHER PUMP
- FULL RATED POWER FOR TAKEOFF
- CHECKING MAGNETOS ON RUN-UP
- PROP FEATHERING SEQUENCE


----------

